# My EVH Frankenstrat build



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

This is my completed EVH Frankenstrat replica. I started this project in early Jan 2010, completed assembly mid Mar 2010. Body is from kneguitars.com, Neck from a builder name Frankenstraat, Pickups are a Seymour Duncan JB humbucker, and unknown singlecoil, switched by using a push/pull 500K volume pot, Original Floyd Rose with brass sustain block. Paint brand was spray can Duplicolor acrylic laquer automotive (gloss black, gloss white, and Flash Red).

Music is yours truly playing guitar over a vocal/drums/bass backing track pulled from a certain game out there. I used a Johnson J-station modeler straight into the PC's Line-In, recorded with Adobe Audition. 

You can see a build thread of my total progress at www.halen.com


[YOUTUBE]Y06pUj4kEwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice man.... i've built 8 of those..so i know the labot involved. You are ONE LUCKY SOB if you bought that neck from Frankenstraat and you actually received. he has more lawsuit pending on him then the mafia. Any reason why you did'nt go for an accurate neck instead of a regular strat neck?...


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Depending on the tax return this year, I might just get an accurate one from musikraft or divebombinc. I didn't know who the seller was until the day after I bought that neck, he was under a different name on ebay (4monkeyz), and i DID have to go into a paypal dispute which I further escalated into a paypal claim in order for him to send it. Took me a month to get that neck in my hands from the date of purchase. I'd never deal with him again, and if I knew who he was I wouldn't have at all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> Depending on the tax return this year, I might just get an accurate one from musikraft or divebombinc. I didn't know who the seller was until the day after I bought that neck, he was under a different name on ebay (4monkeyz), and i DID have to go into a paypal dispute which I further escalated into a paypal claim in order for him to send it. Took me a month to get that neck in my hands from the date of purchase. I'd never deal with him again, and if I knew who he was I wouldn't have at all.


Get a Musikraft...you'll run with the same problems with DiveBomb inc basicaly. he takes a ton of orders and never seems to manage to get them out in a decent time frame. And the muskraft ones are better anyway


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for the tip. Divebomb has been pretty cool to me during my build, gave me lots of tips. The musikraft necks look gorgeous too, the oil finish on them just does it for me. I still need a 22nd fret on mine though, I'm always using that fret when playing stuff.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> thanks for the tip. Divebomb has been pretty cool to me during my build, gave me lots of tips. The musikraft necks look gorgeous too, the oil finish on them just does it for me. I still need a 22nd fret on mine though, I'm always using that fret when playing stuff.


Musikraft will make you a 22 frets..has for Divebomb's trick...yeah..he got them from either me..or Ron. he basicaly steel's people's ideas..and claims them for himself, just like Frankenstraat. U have no idea how many Pms i got form him wanting to know what i use to do this..or that. Karma's a bitch..and one day, ...oh one day..LOL


----------

